# how to get addresses for a community newsletter



## greenacres (Feb 21, 2003)

How would I go about getting the addresses for everyone in my community? I know there is a way to do it. They are having school board elections right now and I am getting various flyers in the mail. I have printing and copying experience. We have a number of small businesses that have started here. I think classifieds would be good too or postings of birthdays, anniversaries, and announcements and such. What's the best way to go about pricing and postage? Should there be a charge for a subscription type thing?


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I utilize the print services of a fellow local small business owner. One of the services he offers is printing, addressing and mailing of letters & postcards using lists he leases. I can pick addresses by city or zip, and probably other criteria as well. 

You might have some luck looking up "bulk mail" in your local phone directory. Or, contact a local print shop and ask if they know a company that can provide addresses; they might even offer the service themselves.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ask at the post office, too. You need to know their rules and guidelines.

The community 'papers' are free here, and the money the publisher makes is from the ads.

They aren't mailed out, either, so that would save you a LOT of money. They are distributed once a week to the local grocery/convenience stores, feed stores, fast food joints, etc.

Send me a PM with your smail mail address, and I'll mail you one of these for a sample.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

How about checking with your Chamber of Commerce?


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

You can get on your county website and go through their county treasurers page. You can look up any name or address on the tax parcel section.


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

In our town, you can go to the post office and have them send one to every resident in town. Don't remember how much it costs, but it's pretty easy to do: City Hall does it, Churchs do it, charities do it, school district does it. If you just want everyone to get one, that's the easy way and cheaper than 1st class. I'm thinking in our town it was a couple hundred, but we're in a pretty little town.


----------



## KBQuilter (Jun 11, 2008)

You can go to your town hall, chamber of commerce, whatever and purchase their "tax role" for a small fee ($15 to $50 approx.). Some of the larger towns you can get it on disk, smaller towns you just get a printout of each property owner and their mailing address. 

Small mailings I do myself (under 5,000) - larger mailings are better handled by the professionals! You can save money by sorting the mailing so that the post office has less work to do (as long as each piece is exactly the same, just different address) - you can get the instructions on how to do this from the post office free of charge. They will give you plastic bins to sort your mail in and a form to fill out with all the information about the mail piece, etc.

Hope this helps.


----------

